# Middle Ten. Trial



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

Anybody got any news?


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Derby back to 2nd: 1,2,3,5,6,7,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,18,20,22,24,25,26,27,28,29

Derby to the 3rd: 5,6,7,9,10,11,14,15,18,20,22,24,26,28,29

Derby to 4th: Haven't heard. Start in morning.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Open to the 2nd: 1,3,5,6,7,8,10,11,12,13,14,16,20,
23,28,29,32,33,35,37,38,39,41,42,44,45,46,52,53,54,55,58,59,61,65,67,68


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Open callbacks to 3rd: 1,3,5,6,7,11,13,20,28,29,32,33,38,39,41,42,44,45,46,52,53,58,61,65,67,68

Amateur to 2nd: 1,2,3,4,5,6,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,18,19,20,21,23,29,33,34,35,39

Derby Results:
1st #7
2nd #22
3rd #14
4th #26
RJam #5
Jam #6
Jam #9
Jam #10
Jam #24


----------



## Craig Schinzel (Jan 29, 2009)

way to bobby and joy (aka chainsaw)


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Open callbacks to 4th: 1,3,6,7,11,13,28,29,42,44,45,46,53,68

Amateur callbacks to 3rd: 1,2,4,5,6,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,18,19,20,21,23,29,33,34,35,39


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

Hey tim got any results from q?


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Just heard the Am results

1st Jason Fleming #21 Lucky
2nd Bobby Smith #33 Jake
3rd Alex Washburn #11 Punch
4th Mark Brashear #13 Denali

Did not get the Jams

Great job to all!! This was a wonderful, handler friendly trial. The judges were thoughtful and considerate of each handler; working with some of the new Amateurs to help them relax and enjoy the field trial experience. Hats off to MArk Medford, Walt Macki and apprentice judge Frank Landry. Congrats to all - wish my boy had held it together on the water blind and let me stay till the end.


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

Our results are posted. 
I am particularly proud of our members, judges and competitors. I enjoy entering results for volunteers who contribute their time, work hard and show great sportmanship at our events. Many times I had to call on them for assistance and no one every blinked. I also want to thank all that worked so hard but did not get a ribbon. I am sure it is coming soon!! 

First Place Open Winner David and Cara McMahan took time to bring their barbecue down and interrupt his trial to cook an awesome rib dinner. 

First Place Amateur Winner Jason Fleming worked through the entire Amateur. He was the last dog to run on Sunday and it could not have gotten any darker. 

Mark Brashear - congratulation on your first Amateur placement a Forth. Not sure what your addiction was before field trials, but that white ribbon is a deadly hook. 

There are many more to mention, but this is a quick reply. 
Thank you


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Those ribs were awesome!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Jason and Bobby,and all other placements !!!


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations to Tammy Bell and Ragin' River Roxx for getting 2nd in the Derby. This put Roxxie on the Derby list.

Proud breeders,
Don and Helen Graves


----------

